# River Rock



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone know a rough estimate of the cost of 2" river rock? I'm looking to landscape around my house and wasn't able to contact anyone at this time. I think I'll need appox. 5 ton. Without looking at my situation I know its tough to guess, but any ideas on how far 5 ton would get me?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It all depends on where you are.

Much of the cost of rock is related to the cost to get it and ship it to where it is needed.

If you are in the middle of a sand desert, it could cost as much as water. If you are near where your approved samole came from it could be reasonable.

5 tons is really a small amount, so minimum delivery prices from the retaier may apply.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

In southern NH, I paid about $100/yard at a stone yard (picking it up in my own truck).


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in Iowa, so I think it shouldn't be all that much. I think I saw somewhere $39 per yard. I'm just not sure how much I need. I guess I'll have to break out the measuring tape.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

1 yard covers 100 sf to 3" depth (if I recall correctly).


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks. I just had someone call back and give me a quote. He said 5 ton would cover 500 sq ft. So 1 ton = 100 sq ft. I'm not sure how deep that is, but I'm guessing 3". It's only $40 per ton so not as bad as I thought.


----------

